# just saw Bloodwork...



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...the new clint eastwood movie....

thios isn't going to be on anyone's top ten list, but if you like good, solid entrtainment with a star who knows how to deliver in clint eastwood, and(like me)you would rather see good acting going on onscreen rather than light sabers, web fluid, bug sliming, and whatever, then go see this film...if you don't like films that run on characterization and story, then stay home-this film will be too slow for you...

(tomorrow-i do get my CGI fix when the family goes to see spy kids 2...lol)


----------

